# Red tiger lotus propagation?



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

How do I get my tiger lotus to have babies?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are 2 methods.............

1not a good way) Cut the bulb into 2 parts (60% 40%). Hope you didnt kill the plant. If you didnt (which is very likely) the 2 parts will grow plants.

Wait for it to send leaves to the surface. It will then flower and hopefully drop seeds.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I get 2-3 new bulbs/month from my lotus.


----------

